# XeroTube and Theraband



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Are any of the members here familiar with Xero exercise tubes, and if they are, how do they compare with Theraband It comes in yellow , red, green, blue and purple, which is supposed to be the most powerful. Any information would be appreciated


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I've not seen that one sorry. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

My mistake with the name, it is Xertube, used by physiotherapists. Thanks for replying, I found some. Keep well!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr J said:


> My mistake with the name, it is Xertube, used by physiotherapists. Thanks for replying, I found some. Keep well!


I'd be interested to know how it performs and where it is available


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

It's not something I have come across being used and a quick Google search only reallt throws up some basic datasheets. here is one I found:

http://www.sportfitness.com.mx/public/upload/datasheet/k7cyqh37k2vg5m6.pdf

It might be of some help.


----------

